# Metal detecting advice, please



## Salad Dodger (26 Feb 2020)

I live near the seaside, and would like to do a little metal detecting on the beach. Can anyone recommend a reasonably cheap detector? It doesn't have to be "state of the art", just something for a bit of fun after the day visitors have gone home.
Thank you


----------



## Brads (26 Feb 2020)

Beaches are a nightmare, especially with a cheap detector. They will struggle to discriminate.


----------



## neil_merseyside (26 Feb 2020)

Do you still need a 'pipe finders' licence?


----------



## johnnyb47 (26 Feb 2020)

I have a cheap/mid priced radio shack metal detector and find it's useless on the beach. It's great on the fields but next to useless on the sandy stuff.
Metal detecting along Criccieth beach for 2 hours turned out to be a fruitless day many a times


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2020)

Be careful you don't find a shell on the beach...


----------



## Cycleops (26 Feb 2020)

I think he's going to find plenty of sea shells but you don't need a metal detector for that .


----------



## Randomnerd (26 Feb 2020)

http://www.beachdetecting.co.uk/


----------



## Nigeyy (8 Mar 2020)

I think you can get a reasonable used detector if you keep your eyes open. I don't know if you get them over in the UK, but I used a Tesoro silver umax from the mid to late nineties (still works great -guessing you could pick one up or similar for less than 100 quid). Back in 2016 I was in a beach in Maine and found these with it (interestingly, the scallop edged coin is Pakistani from 1948, only a year after its independence though its in terrible shape, the top left 2 coins are from the US, the rest from Canada) :


----------



## cyberknight (8 Mar 2020)




----------

